# Vous voulez tester votre vitesse de connexion ?



## Zitoune (4 Décembre 2002)

Allez voir  là !



PS : ils proposent aussi un utilitaire permettant de tester la sécurité réseau de votre ordinateur.


----------



## Sir (5 Décembre 2002)

Aussi il y a là


----------



## ApplePie (5 Décembre 2002)

amusant !!, j'obtiens des résultats *sensiblement* différents avec les deux outils.


----------



## Guicube (5 Décembre 2002)

j'aime bcp le 153 kbit en dl avec mon 56k sur le premier site...
chez 60 millions de cnosommateurs ils sont bcp moins optimistes


----------



## Zitoune (6 Décembre 2002)

Chez moi, c'est le site de 60 Millions de consommateurs qui dit n'importe quoi pour le débit ascendant : supérieur au descendant...


----------



## melaure (6 Décembre 2002)

Les deux tests ne donnent pas du tout les mêmes résultats. Avec bw.sdv.fr j'ai 237 en réception et 120 en émission

Avec 60 millions de consommateur j'ai 512 kb/s en réception et 133 kb/s en émission


J'ai refait plusieurs fois les tests sur les deux sites. 60 millions me donne toujours les mêmes résultats. Par contre bdv, c'est n'importe quoi !! A chaque fois ça change et j'ai fini par obtenir 90 en émission et 114 en réception !!! Puis c'est remonté à 276/119.

C'est lamentable !!! J'espère qu'on peut faire confiance à 60 millions de consommateurs ...


----------



## florentdesvosges (6 Décembre 2002)

idem, j'ai des résultats différents selon les sites et 60 M est  + optimiste.
60 M : 
979 kb/s (dl)
135 kb/s (ul)

BW.SDV :
517 kb/s (dl)
124 kb/s (ul)


----------



## Sir (6 Décembre 2002)

Oui mais je me souviens qu'il y a aussi une autre adresse pour la vitesse de connexion si vous savez , merci de la communiquer


----------



## yoffy (6 Décembre 2002)

ça ,


----------



## Sir (6 Décembre 2002)

Merci c'est celui que je cherchais


----------



## gribouille (6 Décembre 2002)

bin moi j'obtiens des résultats sensiblements proches ou très proches. si ce n'est que le 60million est un brin audessus des deux autres pour le down... le up est prèsque pareil chez les trois


----------



## melaure (6 Décembre 2002)

440 kb/s. C'est quand même assez proche de 60 M. L'autre site c'est du bidon (je le vois bien quand je télécharge) ...


----------



## Zitoune (7 Décembre 2002)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * 440 kb/s. C'est quand même assez proche de 60 M. L'autre site c'est du bidon (je le vois bien quand je télécharge) ...  *



Désolé, chez moi au premier essai, ça collait assez bien...


----------



## florentdesvosges (7 Décembre 2002)

le site bandwithplace me donne à peu de chose près les mêmes résultats que 60 M.


----------



## Sir (7 Décembre 2002)

Le site bandwithplace est pas mal je trouve enfin ....


----------

